
How to Respond to Someone Quitting - alphadevx
http://www.alphadevx.com/a/521-How-to-respond-to-someone-quitting
======
ethiclub
Coming from an emotional angle highlights the fact that teams are family style
groups that spend most of their waking days together, which is nice in a way.
Having said that - It feels that even after many of these conclusions in this
article are made, a lot of the offboarding process is still tangled up with
that emotion - Which isn't beneficial for any party.

> Never take them back

I have examples of team members returning once or even twice and adding great
value each time (both permanent and contract). Some examples of people
returning and spending 4+ (and counting) years in a new or the same position.
"You are welcome back any time" is uttered many times to departing team
members. They are welcomed back with open arms. (re)Onboarding is a breeze. If
neither party burns bridges and has a graceful transition, then the
relationship can be picked up again later.

> should respond to this unwelcome news

Perhaps it doesn't need to be viewed as 'unwelcome news', and instead viewed
more pragmatically. It's all part of the Personnel lifecycle. Personal Life >
Work Life... That employee shouldn't view your organization as their highest
priority. A business owner has a responsibility to help someone transition out
of the firm. If they're leaving, it's for a reason. Good luck to them. Perhaps
there is something that the business can do to facilitate. That person has
provided value over their tenure - And if not, then that's just data for the
business to improve it's employment processes (role design, forecasting,
responsibility assignment, recruitment, interviewing, contract finance).

> "Do an exit interview...If your company has a dedicated HR team, they will
> have this baked into their process

I think this touches on the best takeaway - The process should be codified
(not just the exit interview). An employee shouldn't have to drive this, and
it shouldn't be made difficult for them. They shouldn't have to ask for pay
slips, final payments, references etc. - The business should ideally have done
this all proactively. This is all part of employee welfare, and even if the
employee is leaving they are still owed that welfare.

When a team member triggers a transition (inter or intra organization) by
handing in their notice or request for transfer, a templated job should
immediately be created in the business's system with tasks for

\- handovers

\- exit interview

\- contract end procedures

\- recruitment / forecasting triggers

\- A prompt, nice, diplomatic email to the business (or business unit) that
says 'J Smith is leaving' (without giving away personal information), and
'thanks for what they have done' (a genuine message of thanks).

It's not taking the heart away from the team/process by automating this, it's
just ensuring that a proactive checklist is generated for due diligence in
offboarding and replacing the team member. And it's about abstracting this
away from emotion and ad hoc reaction, and doing right by people.

If the news catches you unaware, it may indicate that there is room for
improving team communication (depending on the reason for leaving). In plenty
of close-knit organizations, team members feel comfortable discussing their
discontent with their line managers (whether it's salary related or
otherwise). And those line managers then help the employee to resolve them
(often by changing role in the team/org, or helping them adjust their employee
roadmap/development path), or help them transition away (with more notice in
which to recruit). On occassion, businesses have actually lined up the
employee's next job for them.

~~~
fpalmans
> > should respond to this unwelcome news > > Perhaps it doesn't need to be
> viewed as 'unwelcome news', and instead viewed more pragmatically. It's all
> part of the Personnel lifecycle.

I couldn't agree more! I would be - and have been - excited to hear about her
or his plans after leaving the team. People do not always leave because of
issues and/or frustrations.

